# Thoughts on this HS55 Track Driven



## guydaniels (4 mo ago)

*They're asking 1100CAD *I've never had a blower before, not sure if this is a good deal





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

guydaniels said:


> *They're asking 1100CAD *I've never had a blower before, not sure if this is a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a 35ish year old snow blower. Parts are getting hard to find. I retired my similar HS80 in 2017 and replaced it with a modern Honda HSS1332. For a first snow blower, I would recommend a hydrostatic Honda. That HS55 is friction disc powered.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what the man said above....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Agree with the above, for your first blower, get a nice 24" Ariens, Toro, Simplicity, etc. These old Honda blowers are great but parts are nearly impossible to get [or costly]. Also if you are not a "tinker" or someone who likes to muck around on equipment than move on. Just my two cents.


----------

